
Twitter admits hackers accessed DMs of dozens of high-profile accounts - longdefeat
https://techcrunch.com/2020/07/22/twitter-admits-hackers-accessed-dms-of-dozens-of-high-profile-accounts/
======
0xy
Almost definitely Geert Wilders being the elected official who had his DMs
pilfered. He was definitely hacked at the time. [1]

[1] [https://www.dutchnews.nl/news/2020/07/twitter-account-of-
gee...](https://www.dutchnews.nl/news/2020/07/twitter-account-of-geert-
wilders-hacked/)

~~~
devcouvert
The Geert Wilders case seems unrelated to the "big" Twitter hack. Might have
been regular phishing/SIM swap.

------
untog
I suspect for a lot of people this will be of next to no consequence: I can't
imagine Bill Gates has actually done all that much chatting in the DMs. But
some might have. Elon Musk, perhaps?

